# Picture update



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

It was nice out, so I moved both older litters out of their cage and into a grass pen. Also put the two silkie hens out there after a little haircut, to protect from the evil guinea hens. 
In the end, decided to leave the buns out over night and bring in the hens. Buns will be back in their cage Sunday morning since we're expecting snow/rain mess for a few days. 
Also, a lamb update!
Enjoy!

OK, used another pc so I can link with Photobucket, they should work now. 
Do they?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Nothin but X's


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

pics should work now, sorry!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so cute!
Love the dog just laying there letting the lamb climb on him, etc.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

double post


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> so cute!
> Love the dog just laying there letting the lamb climb on him, etc.


LGDs are such wonderful, gentle dogs. They are not aggressive.
I like the black spots on the dog. We had one like that named Meka (hence my screen name). She slept in the rabbit colony shed during cold weather with the heat lamps. It was so cool to go in there and see the big white/black dog surrounded by bunnies with some on top of her and others cuddling around her in the cold weather.

They told me that the GP with all the black spots like that were called Mountain-colored? You don't see them a lot. She had one big spot on her side and one on the hip as well as the black eye badger type markings.

She would sleep in the chicken shed at times with all the baby chicks hovering on her and around her. But I really preferred having her in the rabbit colony shed because they are cleaner than chickens.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

double post


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine still chases and 'plays' with the sheep, but she is really stressed when not out with them to bark and patrol....very sensitive balance.

I always heard and knew that GPs are born with black, but it should fade with age. She is a GP/Maremma, a year April 4th.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well I just want to pet all of them, and give them a scratch behind the ears.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

double post


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

wendle said:


> double post


To the picture...

My pup also lets our in/outdoor cat do that, no so much with the spoiled cat[Kylie] that isn't smart enough for roaming. Kylie stays in the dog yard, she knows better. LGD barks at her if there is a fence between them, but doesn't mind her when they are in the same yard/pasture. 
Bully started fighting with the pup, so now I have to go back to wrestling and playing with her all the time.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

secuono said:


> pics should work now, sorry!


 No Problem, thanks for fixing...Great Pics!!


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw a splash silkie!! I love those little guys


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful animals & I love the pictures with your LGD & the lamb.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)




----------

